# Puppy fix!



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For those of you that want a puppy, remember, they are like lil alligators!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG-2glvNpek


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

thick padding definately required!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Persistent boogers, huh? Looks like the person has their scratch pants on!!

That's hilarious!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

probably has to wear them til they go to new homes. Ah the life of a breeder!!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I loved this video









The woman was so sweet and patient with them and so careful not to accidentally step on a puppy paw.

And I thought two was rough LOL


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww they are adorable, I would happily deal with those little poopers teeth and all. Can't leave any worse scars that the vicious vines that hack us to peices in the woods down here during training.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

still want a puppy!!
they are so adorable starting bite work so early


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I...can't wait... *sigh*

Haha, no really, I can't wait!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

that is halarious! They were so cute and oh so crazy!


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

they were SOOO adorable!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

now those pups look like they are enjoying every minute of it! The joys of puppyhood where EVERYTHING is a big game!


----------

